# FR : Chrysas est amnis qui in Sicilia per Assorinorum agros fluit etc ...



## Jocaste

Bonsoir ! 
J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur ces quelques lignes svp. Pour être sûre d'avoir bien compris (ou non ) le texte.

_Chrysas est amnis qui in Sicilia per Assorinorum agros fluit. Is apud illos habetur deus et religione maxima colitur. Fanum eius est in agro propter ipsam uiam qua Assoro itur Hennam_.

Et voilà ce que j'ai à peu près compris : 
* Le Chrysas est un cours d'eau de Sicile qui traverse le domaine d'Assorum. Ce cours d'eau passe dans ce territoire pour un dieu, et est très honoré par les habitants *(le dieu ou le cours d'eau ?)* . Son sanctuaire *(du dieu ou du cours d'eau ?  )* est situé dans un champ, lequel est près de la route allant d'Assorum à Henna*.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide. Je lutte !!


----------



## Anne345

_Tu as à peu près compris le sens, mais des fautes d'interprétation de la syntaxe entraînent quelques erreurs : 
Chrysas :_ fleuve fleuve de Sicile. Donc traduire _amnis_ par fleuve. 
_Assorinorum :_ génitif pluriel, les habitants d'Assore.  Donc traduire _agros_ par territoire. 
_illos_, accusatif pluriel, renvoit à ce mot, le seul également au pluriel. 
_Is_ est sujet de_ habetur_ et bien sûr de _colitur_ puisqu'il n'y a pas d'autre sujet exprimé. 
_Eius_ renvoit aussi à is sujet de la proposition précédente, _deus_ n'est qu'un attribut ! 
_[qua Assoro itur Hennam_.] relative _qua_ est un ablatif féminin singulier donc son antécédent aussi. 

A toi de reprendre avec ces pistes.


----------



## Jocaste

Wah ! Merci pour toutes ces précisions Anne !
Je me remets juste au latin, alors je suis un peu perdue pour l'instant ^^


----------



## judkinsc

_Chrysas est amnis qui in Sicilia per Assorinorum agros fluit. Is apud illos habetur deus et religione maxima colitur. Fanum eius est in agro propter ipsam uiam qua Assoro itur Hennam_.

"Chrysas is a river which flows in Sicily through the fields of the Assorians. He is held among them as a god and is worshipped with great sanctity. His temple is in the field near that road which goes [lit. "is traveled] between Assorus and Henna." (I'm not certain on the exact form of the nominatives for those towns, so I used the default.)

C'est l'anglais. Je suppose que je vais le laisser là comme Anne a proposé que tu le reprennes. C'est une double traduction?


----------



## Jocaste

Que veux-tu dire par une double traduction ?
Ta version en anglais me semble vraiment bien en tout cas. Je vais m'en servir pour ma version française


----------



## Anne345

Jocaste said:


> Ta version en anglais me semble vraiment bien en tout cas. Je vais m'en servir pour ma version française


 
Attention...


----------



## Jocaste

Anne345 said:


> Attention...


_Don't worry_ 
Voilà une nouvelle version corrigée en prenant en compte (du moins en essayant ^^) vos indications à tous les deux :
*Le Chrysas est un fleuve qui traverse le territoire des habitants de Assorum en Sicile. Ce fleuve passe à travers ce territoire pour un dieu et il est très honoré. Son sanctuaire est dans un champ, près de la route menant d'Assorum à Henna.*

Qu'en pensez-vous maintenant ?


----------



## Anne345

J'ai des doutes sur la clarté de mes explications ! 

Le Chrysas est un fleuve qui traverse le territoire des habitants *d'Assore*. Il passe *auprès d'eux* pour un dieu et il est *vénéré/*honoré *avec une très grande piété/vénération* _(ou par un_ _très grand culte)_  Son sanctuaire est dans un champ, près de la route *par laquelle on va* d'Assore à Henna. 

Tu as éludé la traduction de religio... 
Sinon, le seul manque d'indication est à propos de _itur_.  Comme on ne lui trouve pas de sujet, c'est un passif impersonnel traduit pas _on..._ 
Essaye de comprendre les corrections par rapport à mes indications. Sinon pose des questions. 

Dans quel cadre reprends-tu le latin ?


----------



## Jocaste

Anne345 said:


> Tu as éludé la traduction de religion...


Oui, j'ai du mal avec cette partie de la phrase 



Anne345 said:


> Dans quel cadre reprends-tu le latin ?


Le plaisir, tout simplement


----------



## Anne345

Alors bienvenue au club !


----------

